# Restaurant is open/opened



## mihabana

I know the sign in restaurants when they are opened is "OPEN" but is it really correct? Shouldn't it be "OPENED"? Is "OPEN" really the past participle of "open".

What is the past participle translation of "Abrir" (opened or OPEN)?


----------



## diegodbs

mihabana said:
			
		

> I know the sign in restaurants when they are opened is "OPEN" but is it really correct? Shouldn't it be "OPENED"? Is "OPEN" really the past participle of "open".
> 
> What is the past participle translation of "Abrir" (opened or OPEN)?


 
"open" también puede ser adjetivo, no sólo verbo. Por eso está bien usado cuando lo ponen en un restaurante.


----------



## E-J

mihabana said:
			
		

> I know the sign in restaurants when they are opened is "OPEN" but is it really correct?


 
Yes.



			
				mihabana said:
			
		

> Shouldn't it be "OPENED"?


 
No. 



			
				mihabana said:
			
		

> Is "OPEN" really the past participle of "open".


 
No ... "open" is an adjective.



			
				mihabana said:
			
		

> What is the past participle translation of "Abrir" (opened or OPEN)?


 
The past participle is "opened".

Does this help?


----------



## mihabana

Thank you guys.  How would you use "OPEN" as an adjective in a sentence?  Let's see if I get this.


----------



## Orgullomoore

En espanol la diferencia seria algo asi:

Alguien abrio el restaurante, lo *ha abierto (pp) *- He has opened it.

El restaurante no esta cerrado, *esta abierto* (adj.)-  The restaurant is open


----------



## Calario

Sin embargo, se dice "CLOSED" ¿no?
Curioso...


----------



## diegodbs

mihabana said:
			
		

> Thank you guys. How would you use "OPEN" as an adjective in a sentence? Let's see if I get this.


 
Open sea, open verdict, open vowel.


----------



## mihabana

Orgullomoore said:
			
		

> En espanol la diferencia seria algo asi:
> 
> Alguien abrio el restaurante, lo *ha abierto (pp) *- He has opened it.
> 
> El restaurante no esta cerrado, *esta abierto* (adj.)-  The restaurant is open



Hmmn. Confusing for me.  I thought "esta abierto" is a passive voice with the passive verb "esta".

Let's look at another example:

Restaurant is "closed" (passive voice), not "CLOSE".


----------



## mihabana

Orgullomoore said:
			
		

> En espanol la diferencia seria algo asi:
> 
> Alguien abrio el restaurante, lo *ha abierto (pp) *- He has opened it.
> 
> El restaurante no esta cerrado, *esta abierto* (adj.)-  The restaurant is open


Hmmn. Confusing for me. I thought "esta abierto" is a passive voice (verb to be along with the past participle of another verb).

Let's look at another example:

Restaurant is "closed" (passive voice), not restaurant is "CLOSE".  Open and close are verbs.


----------



## irisheyes0583

Calario said:
			
		

> Sin embargo, se dice "CLOSED" ¿no?
> Curioso...



Yep!  Open is an adjective; closed is an adjective. They're linguistically related to the verbs "to open" and "to close", but they are not derived from them, so that is why they don’t follow a prescribed rule. English is very confusing, right?!


----------



## Calario

Supongo que también sería confuso decir que "That restaurant is close".


----------



## irisheyes0583

mihabana said:
			
		

> Hmmn. Confusing for me. I thought "esta abierto" is a passive voice (verb to be along with the past participle of another verb).
> 
> Let's look at another example:
> 
> Restaurant is "closed" (passive voice), not restaurant is "CLOSE".  Open and close are verbs.



No... not the passive voice here. It's an adjective. If you wanted to use it in the passive voice (which I'm going to go out on a limb and say almost *never* happens!), it would be "The restaurant is/was closed [by the Health Department.]" In this case, the "closed" indicates a semi-permanent or permanent state whereas when it is just an adjective, it's a temporary state, such as being closed for the evening.


----------



## irisheyes0583

Calario said:
			
		

> Supongo que también sería confuso decir que "That restaurant is close".


Not just confusing, but gramatically incorrect.  You must say "That restaurant is close*d*."


----------



## mihabana

So how about in this case:  So to say, "el restaurante estaba abierto", dirian "the restaurant was open"?  

This would shake the poor English I know to the roots.


----------



## Calario

"That restaurant is close to be closed"


----------



## irisheyes0583

mihabana said:
			
		

> So how about in this case: So to say, "el restaurante estaba abierto", dirian "the restaurant was open"?



Exactly! And "The restuarant was opened [by...]" translates as "el restaurante fue abierto [por...]".


----------



## Calario

mihabana said:
			
		

> So how about in this case: So to say, "el restaurante estaba abierto", dirian "the restaurant was open"?


 
¿Cómo diríais estas dos frases?
"El restaurante estaba abierto desde las 10 de la mañana"
"The restaurant was open since 10:00 AM" (apertura)
"El restaurante estaba abierto desde el año 1990" (inauguración)
"The restaurant was opened in 1990"


----------



## mihabana

I swear that "open" word was wrongly pushed by some restaurant owner long ago and it stuck!    Nah, just confusing english.


----------



## irisheyes0583

Calario said:
			
		

> "That restaurant is close to be closed"



Como "el restaurante esta a punto de cerrar"?? That would be "the restuarant is close to being closed".   Hehe...


----------



## daviesri

The business is open for business.
The business is closed for business.


----------



## mihabana

Now "closed" in this case is an adjective too?


----------



## irisheyes0583

Calario said:
			
		

> ¿Cómo diríais estas dos frases?
> "El restaurante estaba abierto desde las 10 de la mañana"
> "The restaurant was open since 10:00 AM" (apertura)
> "El restaurante estaba abierto desde el año 1990" (inauguración)
> "The restaurant was opened in 1990"



"El restaurante estaba abierto desde las 10 de la mañana."
Ok, I might get eaten alive (kidding! ), but I would translate this as "The restaurant has/had been open since 10AM." I *know* that this is not the literal translation (ha estado abierto desde...), but we use the pluperfect much more in English than in Spanish, and "The restaurant was open since 10AM" sounds really strange to my ears! 

"El restaurante estaba abierto desde el año 1990."
I'm sticking to my guns : "The restaurant has been open since 1990".

"The restaurant was opened in 1990." is more like "El restaurante fue abierto/fundado en 1990."


----------



## E-J

mihabana said:
			
		

> so "closed" is an adjective too?


 
Yes.


----------



## irisheyes0583

mihabana said:
			
		

> so "closed" is an adjective too?



Yes. 

Open/Closed=Abierto/Cerrado
To open/To close=Abrir/Cerrar


----------



## mihabana

E-J said:
			
		

> Yes.


and adjective with an ending -ed? (close - closed)   Gotta get this rule into memory...


----------



## irisheyes0583

mihabana said:
			
		

> and adjective with an ending -ed? (close - closed)   I'm getting more confuse*d* ()by the minute.


Yes, there are many:

Mihabana, I'm sorry you're confus*ed*, but I promise that we're all interest*ed* in helping you understand. After all, this forum is full of people with an unbridl*ed* passion for languages, right?! At least, I'm never disappoint*ed *with the responses I receive.  So now, I hope you're satisfi*ed *with my response, because I'm finish*ed*!

Ok, I know that was sooooo corny, but I hope it helped.


----------



## E-J

mihabana said:
			
		

> and adjective with an ending -ed? (close - closed)  Gotta get this rule into memory...


 
There are many adjectives which are identical to the "-ed" participle of the verb from which they originate. 

to close --> closed --> "a closed door"
to complicate --> complicated --> "a complicated puzzle"
to break --> broken --> "a broken arm"

Unfortunately, this isn't true of "opened"!


----------



## mihabana

irisheyes0583 said:
			
		

> Yes, there are many:
> 
> Mihabana, I'm sorry you're confus*ed*, but I promise that we're all interest*ed* in helping you understand. After all, this forum is full of people with an unbridl*ed* passion for languages, right?! At least, I'm never disappoint*ed *with the responses I receive.  So now, I hope you're satisfi*ed *with my response, because I'm finish*ed*!
> 
> Ok, I know that was sooooo corny, but I hope it helped.




 Thank you for your response. I could never be disappointed with anybody's response here. I do appreciate everybody's help here no matter the answer. Sorry, but I guess I didn't explain myself well in that sentence. Please don't take my message the wrong way. 

I know there are adjectives with termination -ed, . I meant in this case where the verb "to be" plus a "verb in participle" is used.  Like for example: "the dog was named Johnny"  That's passive voice right there.  I don't think "named" you can say is an adjective.  It is "past participle".

In my message I meant in the case of "to close" (a verb) and using the verb "to be" (is) plus "clos*ed*" (past tense and also participle) as an adjective, which I didn't know it was.   

I always knew that, "to be + verb in participle" makes it a "passive voice"; therefore, making "closed" not an "adjective" but rather a "participle verb". I learned that this case is different as "closed" is describing the noun. It was a bit confusing but now I got it.  

Thanks guys for the GREAT help!  Learned something new!


----------



## mihabana

E-J said:
			
		

> There are many adjectives which are identical to the "-ed" participle of the verb from which they originate.
> 
> to close --> closed --> "a closed door"
> to complicate --> complicated --> "a complicated puzzle"
> to break --> broken --> "a broken arm"
> 
> Unfortunately, this isn't true of "opened"!



Thanks E-J, makes sense.  Great help you guys!


----------



## Stephinx

If you said "The restaurant is close", you are actually saying "The restaurant is nearby".


----------



## davterr1984

NUEVA PREGUNTA--HILOS UNIDOS​
Amigos de WR. Tengo una duda, si quiero decir que cierto lugar estará abierto hasta tal hora ¿cómo seria la oración?

THE LABORATORY WILL BE OPENED UNTIL 12 O'CLOCK.

THE LABORATORY WILL BE OPEN UNTIL 12 O´CLOCK.

Yo creo que es la primera opción de acuerdo a las reglas de la voz pasiva. Por ejemplo:

WE WILL OPEN THE LABORATORY UNTIL 12 O´CLOCK.

THE LABORATORY WILL BE OPENED UNTIL 12 O´CLOCK.

¿Está correcto?


----------



## mnewcomb71

It is the second option.  As to why, I cannot answer except to say that it does not seem to be the passive voice to me since we are not literally talking about opening the lab, but rather the state of being open.


----------



## Lavernock

davterr1984 said:


> Amigos de WR. Tengo una duda, si quiero decir que cierto lugar estará abierto hasta tal hora ¿cómo seria la oración?
> 
> THE LABORATORY WILL BE OPENED UNTIL 12 O'CLOCK.
> 
> THE LABORATORY WILL BE OPEN UNTIL 12 O´CLOCK.
> 
> Yo creo que es la primera opción de acuerdo a las reglas de la voz pasiva. Por ejemplo:
> 
> WE WILL OPEN THE LABORATORY UNTIL 12 O´CLOCK.
> 
> THE LABORATORY WILL BE OPENED UNTIL 12 O´CLOCK.
> 
> ¿Está correcto?



The laboratory will be open until 12.00 ... estará abierto hasta 1200   
The laboratory will be opened *at *12.00 ... se abrirá a las 1200

La* primera* opción es la buena


----------



## freeheeler

As mnewcomb71 is alluding to, "open" in this case is the adjective, not the verb, so it doesn't change:


Today the store is open until 12:00
Tomorrow the store will be open until 12:00
Yesterday the store was open until 12:00
Of course open can be a verb as well and we can have some fun mixing the two uses: "On Tuesday the store was opened (by the owner) at 8:00 and remained open until 12:00."


----------



## davterr1984

Thank you guys!, the answers were excellent! I understand the difference now.


----------



## icevilafranca

Hola,
Retomo este antiguo hilo con un consejo que a mi me funciona. Cuando quiero diferenciar entre adjetivo o verbo, lo paso al español. En español, el GÉNERO del adjetivo debe concordar con el del sustantivo que acompaña:

Open como adjetivo:
Today the store is open until 12:00.
Hoy la tienda está abiert*A* hasta las 12:00.
Today the restaurant is open until 12:00.
Hoy el restaurante está abiert*O* hasta las 12:00.

Opened como verbo:
Alguien abrió el restaurante, lo ha abierto.
He has opened it.
Alguien abrió la tienda, la ha abierto.
He has opened it.

Corríjanme si me equivoco.
Saludos.


----------

